

JankyBrowser: The only cross-platform browser that fits in a Gist - morganrallen
https://gist.github.com/morganrallen/f07f59802884bcdcad4a

======
peterkelly
And here's a two-line web browser written in bash:

    
    
        #!/bin/bash
        firefox
    

To clarify: If you're using a third-party rendering engine, your effort
doesn't count as a "web browser". HTML parsing, CSS rendering, javascript
support etc is the hard stuff - back/forward buttons and tabs aren't.

~~~
morganrallen
But those are the parts that make it a web browser. Good luck actually using
the web by rendering out pngs.

------
spolu
This the most extreme Gist I have ever seen. So fun to see a functional
browser implemented with only a few lines of code.

Disclaimer, I'm on of the dev being Thrust. That's exactly why we built
Thrust, but @morganrallen pushed the envelope by distributing that through a
Gist. So cool.

------
talles
I'm about to try it.

Anyway, why the author didn't published the package on npmjs.org?

~~~
morganrallen
I chose not to because it's not really a serious project. It is more of a
demonstration. But, I will be undertaking a more serious browser in the near
future.

~~~
talles
I understand. But I would have published.

There is a lot of crap on npmjs.org and your little toy, despite being just a
toy, is organized and have a purpose; it makes _sense_ to people other than
you. Plus got on HN front page.

I see npmjs.org as something more _handy_ than _formal_. It's just me?

~~~
morganrallen
I suppose, but with there being a lot of crap, why publish something I'm
unlikely to support? I'll give it a re-think.

------
zongitsrinzler
What is this exactly?

~~~
forgottenpass
It's a proof of concept that cross platform toolkits that include browser
engines can be used to write cross platform browsers in an arbitrarily small
amount of code.

It sorta like the qt browser I wrote in ~100 lines to debug a QWebView issue,
but much more pleased with itself.

